
Ask HN: Recommended Online C/C++ Courses for a Ruby Developer - thebiglebrewski
Title says it all! I have years on Ruby&#x2F;Sinatra&#x2F;Rails with a bit of JavaScript, Python, SQL, etc mixed in building lots of web applications. Also a little bit of toying with Arduinos and electronics.<p>Can anyone recommend an amazing online C&#x2F;C++ course that would be well suited for someone with 10+ years of Ruby&#x2F;Rails&#x2F;mostly web experience? I&#x27;ve seen a lot of options with a quick Google but I&#x27;m asking here because I feel that I&#x27;ll find people that have that matching center of the venn diagram, being existing programmers that may have wanted to expand their skills.<p>If it matters, I&#x27;m gunning towards job listings, &quot;in space&quot; when this is over (assuming that industry still is hiring in a few months) and I&#x27;m already taking some physics and calc courses.<p>Recs are appreciated!
======
fouc
I think a bunch of Ruby developers went on to become Rust developers, so there
might be some good material for ruby devs to get into rust.

